# need ruger m77 trigger guard



## Dbender (Aug 1, 2011)

I wanted to know where I could find a replacement trigger gaurd for a ruger m77 early 90 model with aluminum trigger guard.  I have ordered several for this gun but they are all the wrong size too long and are steel or some alloy.


----------



## danlnga (Aug 2, 2011)

*Trigger guard*

Try Numrich Gun Parts  in New York


----------



## jglenn (Aug 3, 2011)

if you are only looking for the triggerguard itself then

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=243440765


no floorplate


----------

